# Librax



## Kania (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,

I just finished a 12 day course of Xifaxan for bacterial overgrowth. Not necessarily only in the small intestine, but SIBO is a possibility. My most debilitating and long standing symptom is abdominal distention. It never goes away completely (unless I fast) but is reduced in the morning, then gets really bad after I eat. I am also hungry all the time no matter what or how much I eat. I follow a Paleo diet consisting of grass-fed/pastured meats/chicken/fish, low starch veggies, and fat. No dairy, grains, legumes, sugar, nuts, seeds, or fruit. I even ate zero carb (just meat and fat) for two years and it did not help.

I used to deal with C but have it under control with diet, Vitamin C, and bitters. I now have 1 to 3 formed BMs per day.

I went to see a doctor this morning in hopes of getting him to order some tests like a gastric emptying study or endoscopy, instead he prescribed Librax. That just seems like the opposite of what I need. One, I have low stomach acid already and two, I am more prone to constipation.

http://www.rxlist.com/librax-drug.htm

Thoughts?

Thank you,
~k


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

To clarify, the constipation is no longer a problem, but you still have bloating? If so, that is why your doc rx Librax. It calms the stomach and reduces bloating. How do your fix you constipation (with the diet)??? I need to get constipation under control. Did you have less bloating after the course of antibiotics?


----------



## Kania (Jan 29, 2011)

That is correct about the constipation being gone but still dealing with abdominal distention. I eat moderate protein, high fat, low carb/fiber. I also take digestive enzymes, HCl, bitters, and liposomal Vitamin C. With that I have 1 to 3 normal BMs per day.

I have two concerns with Librax. It works by reducing stomach acid and my stomach acid is really low. Plus it's given to people with diarrhea and since I used to have the opposite problem I worry that it will cause C.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I have taken before and I did not experience constipation. Did you say high fat diet? I have a fatty liver, so I dont know if this would work for me.


----------



## Kania (Jan 29, 2011)

Look into SCD, GAPS, or Paleo diet.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Kania said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just finished a 12 day course of Xifaxan for bacterial overgrowth. Not necessarily only in the small intestine, but SIBO is a possibility. My most debilitating and long standing symptom is abdominal distention. It never goes away completely (unless I fast) but is reduced in the morning, then gets really bad after I eat. I am also hungry all the time no matter what or how much I eat. I follow a Paleo diet consisting of grass-fed/pastured meats/chicken/fish, low starch veggies, and fat. No dairy, grains, legumes, sugar, nuts, seeds, or fruit. I even ate zero carb (just meat and fat) for two years and it did not help.
> 
> ...


Were you given the antibiotic for IBS-D or C? I was thinking of taking it for IBS-C.


----------



## Kania (Jan 29, 2011)

pukka said:


> Were you given the antibiotic for IBS-D or C? I was thinking of taking it for IBS-C.


Neither...my doc ran a stool test and it showed overgrowth of two strains of streptococcus, e. coli, klebsielle, and taxoplamsa. That's why she prescribed it.


----------

